# Maven und Dynamic Web Projekt



## freez (13. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich in Eclipse ein bestehendes Dynamic Web Projekt habe, und ich möchte Maven für die Libs nutzen. Da dachte ich mir, ich schmeisse die aktuellen Libs raus, und nehme sie in der pom.xml auf. Dann noch den Hacken in Projekteigenschaften / Dependency Management einen Hacken rein, damit Maven die Libs automatisch einbindet und schon ist gut. Tja, nur schmeisst er mir alle Libs unter den Hauptpfad direkt rein. Ich hätte Sie aber gern in "Libraries / Maven Dependencies", wie es auch normalerweise ist. Unabhängig davon ist mein komplettes Projekt versauft, weil es keinen "WebContent" und "Java Resources" Ordner mehr gibt. 

Wo liegt mein Fehler?


----------



## kama (13. Jul 2012)

Hi,

zuerst einmal: Die Entscheidung Maven zu nehmen, bedeutet sich auf ein Build Tool einzulassen und nicht "für die libs."....

Das bedeutet das man das Projekt aus Eclipse raus löschen muss und die .project, .classpath, .settings im Dateisystem löschen muss und dann das Projekt in Eclipse als Maven Projekt importiert....somit auch vorher an die Maven Conventions anpassen (src/main/java, src/test/java, src/main/webapps etc.)...

Dann siehst Du auch die verschiedenen Bereiche in Eclipse richtig...

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## freez (13. Jul 2012)

Naja, dann ist wohl Maven nicht das Tool, was ich nutzen möchte. Ich finde es echt nett, dass hier im Prinzip alle Libs quasi "von Zauberhand" ins Projekt kommen. Ansonsten gefällt mir die Arbeit die Eclipse tut und ich vermisse hier nichts.


----------



## kama (13. Jul 2012)

Hi,



freez hat gesagt.:


> Naja, dann ist wohl Maven nicht das Tool, was ich nutzen möchte.


Tja dann eben nicht....;-(

Läßt Dich aber schnell abschrecken...


Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## freez (13. Jul 2012)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Läßt Dich aber schnell abschrecken...



Normalerweise nicht. Wenn ich Vorteile sehe, hänge ich mich schon rein, aber hier sehe ich nur wenige Vorteile für mich. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal ein MavenProjekt nehmen, um BOM per Maven zu ziehen. Einbinden würde ich die dann trotzdem von Hand.


----------

